
Facebook is down - justindocanto
https://twitter.com/hashtag/facebookdown?lang=en
======
gregrata
Very cool! Can't remember the last time it's just DOWN (which is saying a lot
for how good FB is able to keep things up!)

------
zaporozhets
Just saw this. Couldn't believe it! Keen to see the subsequent write-up on
what went wrong.

------
ganesharul
Down! for a while but came back again in mobile fb

------
jonobird1
Yep - this topic keeps getting flagged too - fishy

~~~
justindocanto
I'm guessing a lot of posts about it all at once

~~~
johansch
The HN backend logic is kinda pathetic if that is the case.

------
eqtn
Its back online

~~~
justindocanto
\- still down for me

\- downforeveryoneorjustme.com says down

\- seeing new twitter posts still

guessing it's intermittent

~~~
jonobird1
It's back online. But the app was always up as that uses their API, then they
did a redirect for the mobile site to m.fb to fix for mobile users.

------
3327
still down in CA. Messenger also down.

